# Roof draw video



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey Guys,

here is a short video of the roof draw app at work. this is pretty much real time so as you can see it is very fast to use and you can see that the drawing is completely scaleable so all you need is one measurement and the drawing gets filled in. I only did half of the roof because there are still bugs to be worked out in the program which i excpect to be done soon and i will post a more complete video but this should give you an idea.

Ken

http://youtu.be/Tb0SeNe_YUg


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey from where did you find this video really its good i too will try like this video and can get some idea about roofing process.

______________________________________________
California remodeling


----------

